
5 Reasons a $1,400 iPhone Isn't Crazy - booleandilemma
https://www.wsj.com/articles/5-reasons-a-1-400-iphone-isnt-crazy-1501412403
======
airbreather
It is when you don't need all that fancy shit and can easily get a functional
equivalent for less than $300.

